# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Is my scorpion fat?

## pinkeye714

Lol strange question. I feel like i am making her/him into a fatty. I have been feeding him/her almost everyday because they take it. ahah
Gender help? 

thank you =D I am honestly clueless. 






Maybe going to molt? :/

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Honestly, baby emperors will eat their selves to death.. So yes, you are feeding that little one way too much. Give it a week off please or you will kill it. I have 8 little ones left from a litter of 15 my big girl gave me in march of 2011. (I sold the rest) they are only fed 3-4 times a month and they get enough crickets to get nice and fat each time. 

If it is still that plump in a week, wait another week. Mine have gone up to 3 weeks before during the winter. Keep the humidity up in the enclosure and give it time to digest that belly full.

----------

_pinkeye714_ (02-07-2012)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

As for gender, it is likely too small to tell yet. You tell by the size/shape of the pectines.

----------

_pinkeye714_ (02-07-2012)

----------


## Hydrolicious

As cute as your little guy is, all rolly polly like that, you should probably lay off the feedings a bit. He definitely looks obese. I have a full grown adult, and he never wants to eat. He eats when he feels like it, not the other way around. Sometimes he'll only accept food from me once a week, sometimes every few weeks. Others he'll eat on his own if I leave it in there long enough. And as a matter of fact, he's _not nearly that plump._

----------

_pinkeye714_ (02-07-2012)

----------


## pinkeye714

That is what i thought. When i looked at him. I was like. "I am sure i am not supposed to see the softness on his side. 
I was told when i got him that if he eats then let him. but obviously not. 
Thank you guys. =]

I should start making him work out  :Wink:

----------

